# Mental Hospital EMTlife edition



## Anjel (Sep 4, 2011)

So the new thing on Facebook is you are in mental hospital and the 1st 6 friends on your page is the answers.

WELL this is EMT life edition...

If you ended up in the mental hospital...which members would you choose. 

I will go first.
*1. The person who drove you crazy:   Linuss*

*2. Person who signed you in: HotelCo
*

*3. Your paranoid doctor: JPINV
*

*4. The sadistic nurse: Ffemt8978
*

*5. Person in the corner drooling on themselves: Brown
*

*6. Your room mate:  BBG
*

*7. Person who helps you break out:  Sasha
*


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 4, 2011)

Me next!

The person who drove you crazy: skills82

The person who signed you in: EmtTravis

Your paranoid doctor: usafmedic45

The sadistic nurse: MrBrown

Person in the corner drooling on themselves: EMT11KDL

Your roommate: Chimpie

Person who helps break you out: medic417


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 4, 2011)

The person who drove you crazy: medic417: with this quote...because from about a half hour after that through the rest of my shift was freaking busy. 





medic417 said:


> Yes totally quite.  Nothings happening.  All in EMS will sleep all night undisturbed.  :rofl:



The person who signed you in: firetender

Your paranoid doctor: tie between usafmedic45/JPINFV

The sadistic nurse: usalsfyre

Person in the corner drooling on themselves: Linuss

Your roommate: MrBrown

Person who helps break you out: bigbaldguy


----------



## Anjel (Sep 5, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Me next!
> 
> The person who drove you crazy: skills82
> 
> ...



Oh Kat is going old school members


----------



## firetender (Sep 5, 2011)

*How odd!!*



lightsandsirens5 said:


> The person who signed you in: firetender


 
You and me both! 

It's so much nicer here, isn't it?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Oh Kat is going old school members



nah, I was being lazy and picked the six people that showed up on the side of the screen, and the first one on the list of friends.

Let's see, if I actually thought about it...

Person who drove you crazy: MrBrown

The person who signed you in: Anjel1030

Your paranoid doctor: JPINFV

The sadistic nurse: Linuss

Person in the corner drooling on themselves: lightsandsirens5

Your roommate: Sasha

Person who helps break you out: usafmedic45


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ I find out new things about myself every day! Thanks Kat, really appreciate it. Lol! :rofl:



firetender said:


> You and me both!
> 
> It's so much nicer here, isn't it?



You said it, not me.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 5, 2011)

Careful Frank, Kat strikes quicky and without warning to devistating effect 


Person who drove you crazy: Too many to name ... 
The person who signed you in: Regretful Brown
Your paranoid doctor: Brown, MBChB, FANZCA, FACNEM
The sadistic nurse: BBG
Person in the corner drooling on themselves: No Manners Brown
Your roommate: Brown (or John Candy)
Person who helps break you out: Creative Brown


Aren't I boring?


----------



## Martyn (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm not playing this game (now where is my aluminum foil hat?)


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2011)

Thee person who drove you crazy: Chimpie

The person who signed you in: Veneficious

Your paranoid doctor: AJ Hidell

The sadistic nurse: 8jimi8

Person in the corner drooling on themselves: HotelCo

Your roommate: Flight-LP

Person who helps break you out: medic417



Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 6, 2011)

person who drove me crazy:  Kat


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 16, 2012)

Where did mrbown go?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Person who helps break you out: medic417





lightsandsirens5 said:


> The person who drove you crazy: medic417: with this quote...because from about a half hour after that through the rest of my shift was freaking busy.





katgrl2003 said:


> Person who helps break you out: medic417



Nope I would be more likely the person to give you shock therapy.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 17, 2012)

Keep it on topic please.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2012)

Talking about crazy people wasn't on topic? 

And I know medic417 would totally break me out.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Talking about crazy people wasn't on topic?



Touche.  But making accusations without proof against another forum member is not tolerated.  When you can offer proof instead of opinion, then we'll do something about it.

And that goes for everybody.  Baseless accusations will get you a forum vacation.

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2012)

Who let you out of your straight jacket? :/


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> *4. The sadistic nurse: Ffemt8978
> *





Sasha said:


> Who let you out of your straight jacket? :/



I'm the sadistic nurse, remember?  I put people in straight jackets...I don't wear them.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Talking about crazy people wasn't on topic?
> 
> And I know medic417 would totally break me out.



Yes I would but only to perform shock therapy.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 17, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> I'm the sadistic nurse, remember?  I put people in straight jackets...I don't wear them.










Just make sure to keep your nursing whites clean.


----------

